# Teal opener was a BARREL BURNER!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW!!! We couldn't have asked for a better start to teal season. Our guided day parties and club groups pretty much smashed them across the board. We had a couple groups that had slower hunts than we'd like, but for the most part it was a barn burner. We still have some openings this coming week for anyone interested in getting in on the action.

$175 per person, 4ppl minimum 
Sept. 13, 15 & 16 have openings this week.

To book, contact: 
Nick 979.240.1639 call/text

Daniel 979.240.5312 call/text, he will be out of town on vacation(Sept. 11-18) but will relay information to the guides and someone will get in touch with you as soon as possible.

Email: [email protected]

Hope you enjoy the pictures and everyone had a great opener!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolute SMASH city again today(Sunday)! Somehow today's results were even better than yesterday. Both our day hunting and club groups had great hunts across the board with only a couple not being barn burners.

We couldn't have asked for a better opening weekend for our club and guided day hunts.

Our club harvested over 1000 teal over the weekend with 19 groups hunting Sat and 18 groups hunting on Sun, that's an amazing average!

Our guided parties harvested just over 400 teal over the weekend with 7 groups hunting Sat & Sun.

We have openings this Tues & Thur for anyone interested in getting in on the action. Contact us on here or call/text Nick 979.240.1639 to book a hunt. 
$175 per person, 4ppl minimum.

****WE STILL CURRENTLY have one club group spot open for anyone interested***


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Great shoot guys, little to no birds anywhere we were this past weekend. Normally do pretty well, this year..... Zero shots fired at teal.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

These guys run a "first" class operation ! Got these Tuesday!


----------

